# Micra leadless pacemaker cpt 33274 ?



## bhargavi (Feb 13, 2020)

question is are we suppose to use Q0 modifier with cpt 33274 for INPATIENTS OR OUTPATIENTS PROCEDURES? OR ON BOTH?
I tried looking on cms.gov cannot find anything 
thanks in advance
I am hospital coder and we been doing this procedures a lot as inpatient. until now I havenot seen any denials and I am not adding q0 on inpatient I have added it to outpt once


----------



## kjbeams (Mar 3, 2020)

This question just happened to be the Case of the Month for January 2020 for ZHealth Publishing...they are the best.  If you code Cardio or Vascular you need a membership!


----------

